# Long distance marriage blues



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

My DH works at sea...hes 21 on 21 off. He just left late last night and this time feels particulary hard for some reason. The house is so quiet and feels lifeless. I hate it! Just looking for some encouraging words....thanks


----------

